# Galveston Mignon Bottling Works



## thecelticcat (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm looking for info on Galveston Mignon Bottling Works.  I get very few hits when I Google this name, and none that are useful.

 We have a bottle embossed with that name, along with flowers, a mermaid and a 13 star flag.  It appears to be some sort of seltzer bottle, as the metal workings are still intact for the most part.

 Any thoughts?  Sorry, no picture yet.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2009)

A quick search of Google Books brought up this listing in the 1925 edition of the Beverage Blue Book.

_Galveston Mignon Bottling Company (L. Mazzantini (owner?) 1516 ave. M

_It may be possible that the company was sold at some point, because I have seen evidence before where almost the exact name was kept and only the works is changed to company to differentiate it from the previous owners business, while keeping a recognizable name to the public._
_


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2009)

Codd style *Mignon Bottling Works Co. / Galveston, TX*       sold on eBay for $836 by cctrayders.


----------



## thecelticcat (Jul 19, 2009)

More info on this bottle. . . it weighs 4 lbs, the glass is no longer clear (I've seen some older bottles take on a purple hue), its about 1/2 gallon.  The company name seems to be etched into the glass and is in an oval shape; the figure inside the oval is not a mermaid, just a lady holding the flag; there are vines or flowers surrounding the name.  Sorry for the inaccurate description earlier.

 The tubing inside the bottle is glass, and the "seltzer" part is metal, with the name "Brand Bottling Co" which can be removed.  When that part is removed (the park that goes around the neck of the bottle is in two pieces), the bottle opening does not have threads.

 See photo. . .


----------

